# BSNL launches Tariffs for Unlimited Broadband Business Plans



## gary4gar (Mar 24, 2007)

BSNL has decided to launch tariff for unlimited plans under Business segment with 256/512 Kbps bandwidth.Not usefull for home users but some one use it in his office though its pretty costly but its the first plan with 512kbps Unlimited.

Hope soon we get a Plan for home users too
Read more


----------



## azad_singh (Mar 24, 2007)

here is screenshot of new UL plan for business 

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/2945/newra3.th.jpg


----------



## Josan (Mar 25, 2007)

good but i live in a village and bsnl or other broadband is ot yet available in villages even at 5 km from the broadband cafe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Naa... as a cafe oparator we are happy to stick with the 2MBPS 9000 lines... !! speed is the factor for us.. wont matter paying few extra if crossing the limit.. !!


----------

